# Game #23: Warriors (11-11) vs Rockets (14-7)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_vs_









*Golden State Warriors* (11-11) 
_vs_ 
*Houston Rockets* (14-7)

























Oakland, CA
Thursday, December 14, 7:30 pm PST​​








*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG - Baron Davis







SG – Monta Ellis







C - Andris Biedrins







SF – Mickael Pietrus







PF – Troy Murphy​

*Rockets*:







PG – Rafer Alston







SG – Luther Head







C – Yao Ming







SF – Shane Battier







PF – Chuck Hayes​
*Latest Results*
*Warriors*: win vs Kings  126-113 (12/12)
*Rockets*:  loss @ L.A. Lakers 94-102 (12/12)

Rockets thread

_vBookie_ says:  pick 'em

*December 2006 predictions:*
10/20 say W's exact revenge on last week’s loss in Houston (_50%_)

ronna_meade21 - W
theKidd-5 – L
dunbladekilla – W
jasonskills - L
mgb - L
Eternal - W
leidout - L
Steez - W
shookem - L
Pacers Fan - L
Free Arsenal - W
USSKittyHawk - L
ecap15 - W
ChosenFEW - L
blakejack - W
The_Sandstorm - W 
cadarn - W
ss03 - W
Kapitalistsvin - L
ClippersRuleLA - L ​
*Notes:*
- like it or not, the Warriors remain to be a player (at least in the rumor mill) in the Allen Iverson sweepstakes. Some reports have the Sixers eying Biedrins, Pietrus, and/or Ellis in a deal, while the Warriors are said to be interested in moving Muprhy, Dunleavy, and/or Foyle. Yet other reports have the Sixers firmly targeting Murphy and J-Rich. Others still report that there could be a multi-team trade that involves the Warriors and Sixers. Only time will tell how this gets resolved.

- attribute it to the rumor winds, but there are many who question the legitimacy of Troy Murphy's 'sore left foot' as actually _being _a sore left foot. Troy himself seems uncertain about his future as a Warrior. 


> The Warriors were officially mum on any developments on the Iverson front, outside of Golden State executive vice president Chris Mullin allowing that a backcourt of Davis and Iverson could, in his estimation, co-exist. But the trade winds that blew through Oakland all day only intensified with the Warriors' decision to bench forward Troy Murphy -- one popular choice as a piece of trade bait -- because of what the team described as a "sore left foot."
> 
> When asked if it would be accurate to say it was the team's call, rather than his own, not to play, Murphy said, "Probably."
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

i hope we exact revenge the way san antonio exacted revenge on us when we went to their home court. realistically, i know i had this as a W on the vote for the warrior record but yao is too dominating on us. however, i think we shouldn't have lost that badly last time so it'll be a better game this time. the one i feared wasnt yao but mcgrady...and if he's out i believe it's head right? so it'll be our baron and ellis on skip and luther head. i dunno about you guys but that should swing to our favor fairly easily. again, battier and MDJ can reminisce about old times...and good luck biedrins. i sense a foyle appearance again.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I didn't catch the W's game in Houston, but from what I understand, we made a little run at the start of the 3rd quarter. That run _supposedly _started when we started double teaming Yao in the post. Unfortunately, that left T-Mac wide open to do his thing.

Obviously, it seems as though T-Mac is out for this one. Combine that with the fact that this young Warriors team plays a lot better at home, and I think this will be close--a lot closer than the Houston game.

Key here, obviously, is how the Warriors defend T-Mac. I'm concerned that we're getting too zone-happy with the D. I'd like to see the W's go man-to-man here and help w/ Yao. Make the rest of the Rockets beat us.

Then again, Luther Head did beat us last year around this same time...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

they killed us last time....but i think matt barnes will have another good game


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys, do you know if Murphy is going to play this one?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ludovico said:


> Hi guys, do you know if Murphy is going to play this one?


Doesn't look like it, reading between the lines.

S.F. Chronicle article



> Continuing the odd story of forward Troy Murphy's sore Achilles, the forward did not practice Wednesday and is listed as day to day. Murphy, who said it wasn't exactly his choice to sit out Tuesday's game, now isn't sure when he'll be back. "I feel like I had a good handle on (the Achilles), then I hurt it a couple of days ago, and I've been going the wrong way with it," he said. "I think the training staff saw where it was going and wanted to shut me down."


also



> Though Richardson (bruised knee) participated in 2-on-2 drills during practice, and engaged in some spirited, post-practice, one-on-one play with Diogu (ankle sprain), no official timetable exists for either's return.





> Tuesday brought a milestone for center Andris Biedrins, who made all six of his free-throw attempts. "I shot like always -- usual night," Biedrins joked.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i hope houston take this out,, go houston

watch out for luther head, if he gets into a zone he's ggonna be hard too stop.

by the way im a houston fan


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i dnt think luther head will do much this game cos monta ellis is playing on him....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

This game is in my boy's backyard. So hopefully Chuck will have a big game (cause I am thinking his family will be there).

Also, its going to be tight. I am guessing a final spread of under 5.

I think Yao will come up big tonight (when doesn't he) and hopefully our defense can slow yall down.

My guess is Rox by 2 on a last second 3 by Luther Head! 

Should be an interesting game.. wish I could watch it live.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> My guess is Rox by 2 on a last second 3 by Luther Head!


Not on my birthday....at least not _again_. :sigh:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Not on my birthday....at least not _again_. :sigh:


Today's your birthday???

Happy Birthday! :yay: :cheers:


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I am 100% sure Pat OBryant will play in this game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dk1115 said:


> I am 100% sure Pat OBryant will play in this game.


i hope so 41-34 warriors up with 5 mins to go in the 2nd... patty ob hasnt played so far... i hope he does.....ADONAL FOYLE STARTED???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is this Foyle's best game? He looks good out there


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

4 points 3 blocks for foyle at the end of the 3rd...
warriors down by 3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This game is amazing


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

wow, the warriors 4th quarter defense..


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

33.5 seconds to go the score is warriors - 103...rockets 107..


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

big miss by yao..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Beatiful, just beautiful


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

awesome shot by b-diddy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yao is just so big, fronting him is almost impossible


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Foyle blocks Yao!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

DAVIS HITS A THREE WITH 1 SECOND TO GO TO WIN THE GAME 109-107!!!!!!!!!!DAVIS CLUTCH!!!!!!!!!!!DAVIS IS THE BOMB!!!!!!!!! Davis finished off the night with 34 points (2 threes) 8 assists and 1 steal.... great game warriors


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

1.2 seconds left and Yao? shoots a three?? 

Good game yall! Hate to see us lose such a tight one, but Davis was clutch.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

its like the first time warriors have been clutch all season..
we noramlly lose the tight ones but this time baron didnt let us down


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Great win by the W's!

Now all we need to get into the playoffs is for Foyle to get extensive minutes!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

did u guys see barons dunk over bonzi??? bloody awsome


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I wish I had been watching. Finals are killing me.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

happy belated birthday bruindre! i just read it right now...
WHAT A GAME?!?!?! oh man my whole family jumped up and screamed!!! crazy crazy crazy...sadly if they had T-Mac it wouldn't have been like this, but hey what a freakin game...
AND WE ARE GIVING THIS GUY UP FOR AI?! Eff that! 
the dunk by baron through two defenders was nice, but the play of the night (not being the final 3 by baron) was the foyle block...is it just me or does anyone else really cheer for foyle? i nkow i make fun of him and want to rid his contract, but there's just something about him that makes me want to cheer. i guess it's just him being such a good person? it's like cheering for Rudy.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy belated birthday, bruindre! Sorry that I didn't notice that either. I hope you had a great day yesterday!:clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Didnt know it was bruindre's bday. Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the love, everyone.

What a game! For my b-day, my girl took me to a bar that had the NFL Network so I could watch my Niners play--go figure they didn't have the NBA League Pass. UGH. 

Saw the highlights, though. At one point in the evening, my bro called me (during the 3rd quarter), sounding dismayed about us being down 10-12 points. "Another Warriors loss" I could read into his voice.

To see us come back and do what we did against a quality team is AWESOME. Exactly the kind of win we needed to kick up the confidence before this arduous road trip.

Great B-day indeed....Warriors win, Niners win. My girl even got some kick-*** seats for the W's/Clips @ Staples in January. Like Cube said, _it was a good day_.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

happy belated b'day bruindre!


----------

